# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  اسماء فرعونية

## totaf

أسماء فرعونية






*رغم أننا أنقطعنا ثقافيا و حضاريا عن حضارة أجدادنا , بسبب غزو الثقافات الأجنبية لبلادنا مستخدمة السلاح** و الأقتصاد كوسائل لمحو الهوية و الثقافة الفرعونية , ألا أن الثقافة الفرعونية نجحت فى البقاء فى الكثير من ثوابتنا و تقاليدنا , كما أنها قدمت الى اللغات الأخرى الكثير من المصطلحات التى لم تكن موجودة ألا فى لغتنا الفرعونية و هذا ساعد على حياة الكثير من الكلمات الفرعونية متسترة فى لغات أخرى , و من أهم عناصر الثقافة الفرعونية الأسماء الفرعونية التى ظللنا مستمرين على التسمى بها على الرغم من مرور عشرات القرون من حكم ثقافات أجنبية , و هذة أمثلة لأهم الأسماء الفرعونية المنتشرة فى أيامنا* 

1- مريم : كلمة مصرية قديمة ( ميريام ) تتكون من مقطعان , ( مير) أى يحب , ( يام ) و هو النطق المصرى لكلمة يهوة أى اللة , فكلمة مريم تعنى من يحبها اللة , و من كلمة مريم أشتقت أسماء مشهورة أخرى مثل مارى و مارينا و ماريان , و أسم مريم هو أكثر الأسماء أنتشارا فى العالم بين الإناث , و لمن لا يعرف فأن القرآن لم يذكر أسم أى سيدة أو فتاة على الأطلاق سوى أسم مريم , فمريم هو الأسم الأنثوى الوحيد الذى جاء فى القرآن بل أيضا هو أسم سورة 
2- موسى : من الهيروغليفية ( مو ) أى ماء , ( سيس ) أى أبن , فموسى تعنى أبن الماء , و النطق الأنجليزى " موسيز" أدق بكثير من النطق العربى

3- مينا : هو أسم يطلق حاليا على الملك نارمر الذى وحد القطرين , و هو من الكلمة الهيروغليفية ( مين ) و التى تعنى ( فلان ) أو شخص مجهول


4 -الشيطان : هذة الكلمة مشتقة من أسم الألة المصرى " ست " ألة الشر , و عندما أنتقلت هذة الكلمة للشعوب السامية تحولت ألى " شت " , و هذا الأمر يحدث فى الكثير من اللغات السامية , مثل كلمة " سلام " التى ينطقها العبريين " شالوم " , ثم أضيفت لكلمة " شت " حرفى " آن " للجمع و التعظيم و التضخيم فأصبحت " شطان " و منها للعربية " شيطان , و هذا الأمر يحدث كثيرا فى اللغة العربية كما فى جمع كلمة " غزال " فتصبح " غزلان " و جمع كلمة أذن فتصبح " آذان "


5- أبانوب : من ( با ) أى عبد , ( أنوب ) أى الألة أنوبيس , فكلمة بانوب تعنى عبد الألة أنوبيس
6- باخوم أو باخوميوس : من ( با ) أى عبد , ( خوم ) أى تمثال الألة , فكلمة باخوم تعنى عبد تمثال الألة

7- شنودة : من القبطية ( شى ) أى عبد , و ( نوتى ) أى الله , فكلمة شنودة تعنى عبد الله

8- ونيس : هو أشتقاق للأسم المصرى القديم ( أوناس )

9- رمسيس : من ( را ) أى رع , و ( أم ) أداة وصل , و ( سيس ) أى أبن , فكلمة رمسيس تعنى أبن رع

----------


## الصاعق

موضوع رائع 

شكراً لك

----------


## maya2007

ميرسي كتير

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

أشكر الأخ الفاضل على مجهودة لكن لى تعقيب بسيط لو سمحت لى 
فكلمة موسى مقطعيها هما 
مو أى ماء 
وسى أى ابن 

لكن ليس بها مقطع سيس
وبالتالى فالنطق العربى هو الأصوب والأصح كما ذكره القرآن الكريم 


أما رعميسيس
فمقاطعها هى 
رع أى الشمس أو الاله رع 
وميس أى مولود أو وليد 
ويس هذة زيادة لفظية لتأكيد اللفظ الأخير والتدليل على عظمة الاله المنتسب له الملك وليست من أصل الاسم 
فاسم جلالة الملك هو وليد الشمس 
أو ابن الشمس 

والبقية لم أراجعها علميا نتيجة لأنها أقل عمومية فى تواجدها كأسماء شهيرة 
تحياتى وتقديرى لك

----------

